# US Getting UK CEO For McDonalds Chain



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2015)

[h=1]McDonald's in US vs. UK: How New British CEO May Transform the Burger Chain[/h]
[video]http://abcnews.go.com/Business/mcdonalds-us-uk-british-ceo-transform-burger-chain/story?id=28575441[/video]


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2015)

Yaaa I heard that on the news on the way into work this morning..


----------

